
Can you shift to neutral while full acceleration in a manual transmission? - sturza
It&#x27;s a pure theoretical question and these are the conditions:<p>1. car is at the highest torque while accelerating (5000rpm gasoline or 3500rpm diesel)
2. car is in 2nd gear (still has force to accelerate the car, fast)
3. no clutch to be used<p>Does the manual transmission permit to pull the lever out of gear in these conditions? If yes, why?
======
Gibbon1
Yeah you can do it. Look up synchromesh and dog clutches. With a typical
manual transmission all the gears are meshed and spin freely on the output
shaft. A dog clutch is used to lock one gear to the output shaft while the
rest just spin. Popping the transmission out of gear can be done but it's bad
for it. You'll wear out the dog clutches and then it eventually won't stay in
gear.

------
emteycz
Yes it's possible. I 'tried' (didn't intend to) it just a few months ago,
albeit in third gear, same rpm, diesel.

